# Instrument Panel Upgrade



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

I searched around through the forum and found a few posts were people had talked about upgrading their instrument panel to a newer year, but no one ever stated whether or not they were successful. I have a 2011 Eco, and I'd like to have the newer DIC from a 2012 or 13. Has anyone successfully transplanted the panel between model years? Also, is the mileage stored in the ECU or the panel itself?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I would be interested in knowing this as well.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Not *directly* compatible, as the* firmware *programs of ALL the multiple computers (engine, body, transmission, etc.) would have to be upgraded at the sametime. And, some hardware, notably the 6T40 automatic transmission valvebody assembly are different.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

What exactly did they change? I have a 2011 1LT and I want to update mine too. I have access to a Tech II and an active dealer account at work. Would it be possible for me to upgrade? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

With your *Tech II *access, it should be rather simple for *you* to lookup the firmware number differences between each model year, just use _exactly_ the same model configuration for _each_ year (2011, 2012, 2013).

...see this earlier posting about all the different computers: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...ut-nary-byte-sense-post117758.html#post117758


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Would I, in theory, be able to flash a complete configuration from a 2013 2LT for example? What changes did they make to the valvebody? Would a 2013 flash even be compatible? Sorry, I'm on the learning curve and I'm just soaking up info lol. 

I may try this on Monday

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I was under the impression that there would be some type of security in place, either in GMs database oron the Tech2 itself, to prevent me from flashing firmware that wasn't applicable to my VIN

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is what need need to do to all of our Cruze's!! Our Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Custom Cluster Offerings - YouTube


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

okay that is kinda cool


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure this out? I want to upgrade mine to look like the newer ones!


----------

